# Newbie to Specktra and MAC!  Oh My!



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello All!  
My username is neyugNneiL on MACSALESWAP and MUA.
I'm new to Specktra _and to MAC makeup...where have I been all this time?_
My first item from MAC was the MSF's--o gosh, they're gorgeous!  I currently have Petticoat, Shimpagne, and Naked You.
I would like to learn to use the MSF and how to apply pigments too.  The looks created with MAC makeup are always so beautiful--I don't have any eyeshadows yet, but everyone seems to be able to blend the colors flawlessly. 

My fiance woke me up this morning and wanted to go to the San Marcos outlet--where there is a COSMETICS COMPANY STORE!!!  I wanted to go so badly, but it started raining and started to get all cold and stuff.  Plus we had no one to watch the doggie.  We'll get there one day soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just wanted to say that I am excited to be here. Can you tell that I am excited?


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neyugNneiL* 
_Hello All!  
My username is neyugNneiL on MACSALESWAP and MUA.
I'm new to Specktra and to MAC makeup...where have I been all this time?
My first item from MAC was the MSF's--o gosh, they're gorgeous!  I currently have Petticoat, Shimpagne, and Naked You.
I would like to learn to use the MSF and how to apply pigments too.  The looks created with MAC makeup are always so beautiful--I don't have any eyeshadows yet, but everyone seems to be able to blend the colors flawlessly. 

My fiance woke me up this morning and wanted to go to the San Marcos outlet--where there is a COSMETICS COMPANY STORE!!!  I wanted to go so badly, but it started raining and started to get all cold and stuff.  Plus we had no one to watch the doggie.  We'll get there one day soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to say that I am excited to be here. Can you tell that I am excited?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, yep, I can tell you're excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, you're in Texas, too? We should go hauling some day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't live too far away from the Outlet stores, I had no idea there was a CCO store in San Marcos!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know where I'm going on my next day off.  8)


----------



## Janice (Feb 25, 2006)

Yay another Texan! Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in Kyle, not to far from the outlets we should all go up there sometime.


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, m'am, I am in Houston.  I recently moved here from New Orleans because of you know who...
I've never been to the Cosmetics Company Store at San Marcos--but it is listed on the directory on the Prime Outlets website.  I hope that is really is there...
What should I expect at the CCS?

We probably won't get out to the outlet until mid-March...don't hoard all the MAC, teehee!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you, thank you...!


----------



## serenaxoxo (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm so jealous!! I'm dieing to go to those outlets! Haha my brother left for cali so we borrowed his car for the next 2 weeks. Hai and Dan are talking about a random trip to Destin, lol I wouldn't mind. CCO =)


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Oh do I spy a Keroppi in your avatar? Looove him!

Welcome to Specktra neyugNneil!!!


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Yay another Texan! Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm in Kyle, not to far from the outlets we should all go up there sometime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in!


----------



## user4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh my... a MAC newbie--- we'll have u addicted in NO TIME!!! Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi and welcome! We're glad you joined us!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 28, 2006)

I was sure I posted a hello to you, it mysteriously vanished...

Welcome to Specktra! I love your Keropi avatar too!


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you for the welcome!
Haha, I am forever a Sanrio fan...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I was sure I posted a hello to you, it mysteriously vanished...

Welcome to Specktra! I love your Keropi avatar too!_


----------



## user3 (Mar 3, 2006)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcomeeee!


----------

